# Bible Lesson&#8207;.



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 6, 2016)

Right' (Matthew 25:33).

John 21:6 (NIV) ...Jesus said to Peter,
"Throw your net on the right side of the boat and you will find fish."     
When they did, they were unableto haul the net in because of the large number of fish."

Why is it that Conservatives are called the "right" and Liberals are called the "left".

Well, here it is inEcclesiastes 10:2 (NIV)  –
"The heart of the wise inclines to the right, but the heart of the fool to the left."
Thus sayeth the Lord. Amen.


Spelling Lesson:

     The last four letters in American.......... I Can 
      The last four letters in Republican....... I Can  
     The last four letters in Democrats......... Rats
     End of lesson! Test to follow on November 6, 2016. 
     Remember, November 2016 is to be set aside as  rodent removal month. 
     Go out and do God’s will.
Yea, Verily


gt40


----------

